# What cam for shooting a short movie Canon 60D vs nikon D5100 vs Sony SLT A65?



## TurKFX (Sep 4, 2011)

hi, i am new to photography. i own a cheappy nikon D3000.

Soon i am gonna start shooting a short movie. So i was thinking to buy a new DSLR with HD movie capability. 
I actually ordered Nikon D5100 on ebay, but it turned out to be a scam, so i opened a case to paypal. 

I was checking for good deals on craigslist, and comparing cams on google. I just came across to SOny SLT series.

And as much as i understood from reviews and specs, Sony SLT A65 is better for shooting a movie. 
I will also take photos here and there, but main idea is shooting a movie. So what should i go for?

Sony A65 for $1090 with lens from a reputable e-tailer
sony A55 for $550 brand new body only on craigslist
nikon D500 $600 brand new BODY ONLY on craigslist. I already have nikon 18-55mm vr lens, 35mm prime lens, 55-200mm VR lens
cANON 60d $900 BRAND NEW from reputable e-tailer.


----------



## aliancer (Sep 4, 2011)

I have no comment for sony

For canon, since i got the 60D as well, i gotta say, it's epic!
Well, smooth 60 fps with manual control of sound and Lots of lens range, ehat else should i said, almost everything was covered. 
For D5100, yes it maybe lighter and got HDR feature, but all of them could be replaced with 600D (yes, the cheaper version of 60D) and photoshop. Only the ED glass and VR feature that had the nikon have the plus point, but overall for video, canon has the advantages, especially in low ISO.
Take a look at some footage on each camera in the youtube, and judge them yourself. 

My suggestion is, buy nikon if you have more than 2 core lenses already with you (ie 35mm f/1.4 70-200mm f/2.8). Otherwise, it's not too late to turn into the darkside...

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## dakkon76 (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you considered the Canon 7dD I saw a side-by-side of the 60D and 7D and it sounded like the video on the 7D was pretty sweet. I don't plan on doing any serious video work, so I didn't pay all that much attention, but it may be worth your consideration. Higher frame rates at 1080p and much more user friendly controls IIRC.


----------

